# Craftsman Table Saw Align-A-Rip XRC



## bbt95762 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi

I recently received an Align-A-Rip XRC (9-29910) for my Craftstman table saw (113.298761)
now, the fence is made for 315.228410, 315.228510, 113.299310, 113.299410, and 113.299510 saws.

The fence is very very tight when installing it, and removing. Feels like the table is about 1/16" too long for the fence.

I checked the owners manuals - all are listed as 12x27" or 14x27". When I measured my cast iron table top - it is a strong 27", possibly 27 1/16"

Can someone send me the measurements from one of the above models? if you have one?

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have an XR-2424 fence and rail system here resting against the wall. There is an adjuster nut on the back side of the fence. I expect the XRC could be different. Maybe the nut needs to be loosened a bit? I would be shocked to hear that any Craftsman top from the majority of the 113 saws was a full 1/16 inch out. I wouldn't expect that from an extension either, stamped, cast, whatever. The top is 20X27. I would question my tape measure before the table top.


----------



## bbt95762 (Dec 31, 2017)

curious - why resting against the wall?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

bbt95762 said:


> curious - why resting against the wall?


Because this particular fence and rail system isn't installed on a saw. I suppose I could lay it down...

One of the 11 table saw fences that are here.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree probably adjustment. You want it snug, not loose.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Really? That many tables saws also?*



subroc said:


> Because this particular fence and rail system isn't installed on a saw. I suppose I could lay it down...
> 
> One of the 11 table saw fences that are here.


You must be a "fence" dealer.... maybe just a fence? LOL.

How did this happen? I agree on the 27" dimension and the adjustment needing to be loosened up a bit, but unless it's attached to a saw it would be difficult to adjust. 

I thought that I hoarded table saws, but you could have me beat? :surprise2:


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> You must be a "fence" dealer.... maybe just a fence? LOL.
> 
> How did this happen? I agree on the 27" dimension and the adjustment needing to be loosened up a bit, but unless it's attached to a saw it would be difficult to adjust.
> 
> I thought that I hoarded table saws, but you could have me beat? :surprise2:


I double checked...it is only 10.

3 Delta T2/3
2 original fences for the 2 floor models
3 50s vintage fences
1 of the angle bar cam lock rip fence with micro adjust
1 XR-2424

I parted out a few saws, kept some stuff, haven't sold some stuff. The cam lock fence just came with a saw I picked up. That saw had 2 solid, not grid, extensions. I picked it up for the extensions. Gonna sell the fence and rails (I just advertised it for sale) and the miter, keep the extensions, switch (Rouseau safety switch) and motor. It is a 113.27520 with a crushed case.

There is a story for everything.

Anyway, I have room for 1 table saw, not the 5 (3 contractor/bench top and 2 floor models) I have here.

Every time you show your shop and all the space you have I find myself laughing out loud at the limited space I have available to me and how much I try to cram into it.


----------

